# Shaun T's Insanity+free weights+jogging+biking=Thoughts?



## Heineken (Apr 5, 2011)

Backstory, I used to be 200lbs at the end of highschool, which at 5'6" and never have lifted a weight in my life was bad enough. 2nd year of college I got a gym membership and started working out - nothing intense, but this started a step in the right direction.

Today, I'm 151lbs, jog daily (20-30mins), bike when it's not winter, lift weights 3x/week, and I still need to loose probably another 10-15lbs of fat/flab in my core area to be skinny, which is my goal, of course being able to take my shirt off without excessive motion doin on down there lol.

This is where INSANITY steps into my life. My singer's GF was talking about it, seems like a pretty sure bet for a challenging program I've been looking at. I'm on day 3 and I can't remember ever being this sore in a long time.

I'm sticking to this Insanity program till the end(60days), along with weight lifting 3x a week. I'll still incorporate as much biking and jogging as I can, but I know it will be significantly less - I'll do more after my first week or so of Insanity once my body gets a bit more used to the program. It's also a task in itself to find time to add more between my band and my fulltime job.

What do you dudes think, am I on the right track? Should I change or add anything?


----------



## Bevo (Apr 8, 2011)

Eat, thats the best advice I can give.
If your that sore it means you are either going to hard with no rest so you body never rebuilds or no protien.

This is not the time to be cutting back on the food.


----------



## Heineken (Apr 8, 2011)

Very true, I have identified already I need more rest, I guess this is one of the few times I'll say thank god I got a deskjob - but I really need to focus on gettin good sleep. This is day 6 of Insanity, I'm only slightly sore, tomorrow is a rest day.

I just read over the nutrition guide that came with Insanity, I should be consuming something like 2500 calories daily. More protein will be introduced into my diet for sure.


----------



## trb (Apr 12, 2011)

I think you were already doing enough exercise. Want to lose that extra fat? Change your diet.

http://baye.com/time-magazine-says-exercise-wont-make-you-lose-weight/

Think about it... The only way to burn fat is to restrict calories. Why follow a program that results in increased calories for the sake of having enough energy to effectively keep up with the exercise? Sure, if you want to improve your athleticism in general, it makes sense, but if the goal is to simply shed that tire around your waist, keep doing the exercise you're doing and create a 500 calorie or more deficit per day with diet alone.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Apr 12, 2011)

less carbs=less fat

Thread/


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm somewhere around day 45 or so into Insanity (after this week there will be 2 weeks left). This shit is difficult, but worth it. I've been dieting, but not too strictly (ie, no fast food, no soda, just reasonable portions of protein, veg and some type of grain at all 3 meals, with protein shakes and yogurt/cottage cheese twice a day for snack). I'm down 35 pounds so far, but more importantly I feel fantastic and it's already time for new pants and belts.  I plan on at least one more round through the program, and then I want to start doing Crossfit.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Apr 12, 2011)

One can never excersise away an undiscipline diet. One idea that could change your caloric threshold by adding muscle literally everywhere at once is the deadlift for as many reps as possible(without hurting yourself of coarse). Just warmup well and ladder up to a weight that is challenging to lift even once, then strip some weight off bar(pulll 40-60 pounds off bar) and lift as many reps as you can. Maybe 185-225 for you just starting out. If you can only get 10reps fine, if you can get 20 even better. TRUST ME, even your neck will start growing if you really push yourself. Arms, legs, back, front, you name it, it will grow. Remember: more muscle means the more you can eat without gaining fat and the easier it is to diet off extra fat. MARATHON RUNNERS can excersise away bad diet.


----------



## Bevo (Apr 13, 2011)

trb said:


> I think you were already doing enough exercise. Want to lose that extra fat? Change your diet.
> 
> Time Magazine Says Exercise Won&#8217;t Make You Lose Weight | Drew Baye's High Intensity Training
> 
> Think about it... The only way to burn fat is to restrict calories. Why follow a program that results in increased calories for the sake of having enough energy to effectively keep up with the exercise? Sure, if you want to improve your athleticism in general, it makes sense, but if the goal is to simply shed that tire around your waist, keep doing the exercise you're doing and create a 500 calorie or more deficit per day with diet alone.


 
Great article!
Its such common sense that we all miss by thinking the gym is the place to lose weight.

I have always been preaching calories in VS calories out = weight loss or gain. As simple as that is its a very true statement.

Even I have been caught in it, hitting the gym for a good workout then eating a well deserved meal. Looking back my meal had twice as much calories to what I burned..


----------



## DVRP (Apr 22, 2011)

The gym is the place to lose weight. Do cardio.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Apr 23, 2011)

DVRP said:


> The gym is the place to lose weight. Do cardio.



Damn straight. Cardio, cardio, cardio. I'm down to 150-ish lbs now and 32" jeans feel normal again. All I do is run and bike when I can. No expensive gym memberships, no crazy experimental diets or exercise programs, just cardio on top of a very basic and healthy "more carbs, fruit and veg than meat and dairy" diet. I feel fantastic instead of feeling like shit and being slow and crap.

Lifting weights doesn't lose you fat. Put the miles in on the bike, find some good long mountain bike trails. 
I don't wanna have a fucking crazy muscular body, I enjoy being able to outrun and out-maneuver someone with unfit muscles with more mass, who looks like a tank.

It's healthier for your body frame to carry around less mass. Your knees will last longer, your hip won't need that replacement, your elbow won't give out and need that tape or brace you're gonna need to use.


----------



## Heineken (Apr 23, 2011)

Well Insanity is very cardio-based, so along with that, smart eating, and biking my ass off, I should be on track. I don't pay for a gym membership but I work out at a home gym me and my brother in law have put together. I will keep up with the weights to maintain muscle at this point.


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 23, 2011)

Insanity is, in a word, insane!  Really awesome program, even though Shaun T annoys the shit out of me (maybe has something to do with me working out at 5am every morning ). It's a nice combination of cardio and plyometrics using intervals. 

I just finished the entire 60 day program, results thus far;

1. -35 lbs body weight
2. 3" off the waist line (yea for fitting in to old clothes I love)
3. Overall I feel better throughout the day. I used to be a huge gym rat (started lifting weights at 11 years old), then college and a long term relationship (really just excuses for my laziness) got in the way. I put on at least 50 lbs during that time frame. I got up to 287lbs one day. That was a huge wake up call, because next thing you know I'd be 300lbs. As of this morning I'm at 237 lbs. My target weight is between 215 and 220 lbs (an appropriate weight for my frame).


----------



## Heineken (Apr 23, 2011)

Congrats dude! I'm with ya on gettin annoyed with him for the same reason lmao. Thus far I've lost like an inch off my waist and I've just finished week 3.

My friend quit the insanity program once she noticed her legs gettin muscular. She said that the 2nd leg of insanity requires weights but I don't recall the book mentioning this at all.


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 23, 2011)

Heineken said:


> Congrats dude! I'm with ya on gettin annoyed with him for the same reason lmao. Thus far I've lost like an inch off my waist and I've just finished week 3.
> 
> My friend quit the insanity program once she noticed her legs gettin muscular. She said that the 2nd leg of insanity requires weights but I don't recall the book mentioning this at all.



Nope, no weights required. There are some optional/supplemental routines that involve weights, but the main program is all body weight exercises. That's the main reason I opted for this over P90X, I don't have a home weight set anymore.


----------



## DVRP (Apr 23, 2011)

Im definately looking into this program. Seems like its really good.


----------



## Heineken (Aug 14, 2011)

I meant to update this sooner but upon completion of Insanity, I managed to get down to 149lbs. Insanity definitely gave me some muscle in the legs area (alot in the quads) and helped me get cut. I managed to keep a great diet afterwards and started doing interval cardio consisting of walking for a minute then running for a minute for 20mins. 

I'm down to 142-143lbs and a 30" waist and fit in a small shirt. I can't remember ever being in as good shape as I am today. I'd like to get down to 140 flat, that's the next milestone I've set for myself between now and the start of fall.


----------

